# Ronson Blowtorch refill



## Chris By The River (14 Mar 2011)

Does anybody know if you can still get refills for a ronson blowtorch? (Plumbing type, not a chefs blowtorch)

Last time I bought half a dozen (it was some years ago) but have now run out. My local ironmonger says that they have not been available for years!!

If anyone knows of a supplier I would be grateful.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Noel (15 Mar 2011)

Same story in my area Chris. My hardware guy said he hadn't seen them in years. Pity, great wee torch. If you hear of anything, let me know.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## misterfish (15 Mar 2011)

What are the gas canisters like? If they are ones with a screw thread they are certainly available - we got some a while ago that fit both our gas weedkiller wand and also an old Taymar blowlamp.

Misterfish


----------



## Harbo (15 Mar 2011)

I have a Ronson and a Taymar - I will have to check them out.
Not used much but a pity if you cannot get refills?
I also have a tiny chefs type and could not get the lighter fuel refills last time I tried - must try again.

Rod


----------



## Harbo (15 Mar 2011)

The Taymar has a screw thread but the Ronson has longish push- on tube so not compatable?


Rod


----------



## osyangus (27 Jul 2011)

I have 5 unused Ronson Hi-Heat Butane 240g gas cylinders, silver body with black and blue text. I don't remember how I came by them but they've been lying in my workshop for years waiting for a use. Don't know how the Royal Mail or a carrier would feel about delivering gas cylinders. Any use to anyone? Make me an offer.


----------



## joe albir (31 Jul 2011)

i'd be glad to take them off your hands,if they are the push on type ,call me on 07789934565. lets chat if you still have them


----------



## moseley (2 Aug 2011)

:lol: ronson blowtorch with spout you can getthem from 
Pease of garforth 76 main st ls25 1aa tel no 01132860211 price £2.14


----------



## powertools (2 Aug 2011)

Screwfix still sell them


----------

